# Green and Clean?



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I saw this at Lowes.  I can't say I've ever seen one of these before. "Squeeze and release to remove obstructions". I guess if you dye it green it'll sell...















Paul


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That may be the biggest p.o.s. I have seen in awhile. Another corporation cashing in on going green. What a stupid [email protected]@ society they must think we are. Of course, they will have done market research, must have some truth to it. Squeeze and push solids, 

PROFESSIONAL SHOULD NEVER DO BUSINESS WITH BIG BOX JOKES.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

There a clever way for keeney to make top dollar for a ptrap. Were the threads squeezable too?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Indiana Plumber said:


> PROFESSIONAL SHOULD NEVER DO BUSINESS WITH BIG BOX JOKES.


 
I know but it was Sunday and I needed something. 






Paul


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I saw this at Lowes.  I can't say I've ever seen one of these before. "Squeeze and release to remove obstructions". I guess if you dye it green it'll sell...


I've removed those. They hold water ok. They're crap, but if the HO actually had an "obstruction" in their trap (how often does that happen? pretty much never, right?) then they would work ok.

Mostly I've seen them used because Mr. DIYer can't figure out how to put a normal trap together and hit the old arm when changing a drain or the whole basin, so they put one of these soft things on so they can just bend it into the shape they need.

All the ones I've seen were black. The green color is to cash in on the latest idiot fad "sweeping the nation". Call it green and the suckers will buy it.  Remember back in the 80's or 90's (can't remember exactly) when all they had to do to sell crap cars was put a *Turbo* sticker on em? Hilarious!  Same idea.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

And if a HO didn't want the clog to begin with, they would use a basket strainer.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I saw this at Lowes.  I can't say I've ever seen one of these before. "Squeeze and release to remove obstructions". I guess if you dye it green it'll sell...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

How many times is the stoppage in the trap? like.....never.... the other product is a hand crank for the bend of the trap, wtf? and someone got rich selling it!


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

what?? you guys AREN'T using these?? i switched to flexible p-traps about the same time i switched to pex...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I just bought a baker's dozen of them, going to hang them on my christmas tree next year shoved full of $$$.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

we should have a competition to see who can post a picture of a RE/RE on one of these


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Well it is tubular slip joint,I guess thats a plus for some:laughing: No need to take it apart you just squeeze it......nice


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> How many times is the stoppage in the trap? like.....never.... the other product is a hand crank for the bend of the trap, wtf? and someone got rich selling it!


 
I know. It seems the only people that are convinced drains clog in the traps are the ones selling this kind of junk. I've pulled tons of the accordian-style tubular out but none of the rubber ones... yet. 

The hand crank traps are great too. :thumbsup:






Paul


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree :thumbup: how many times is the clog in the trap. Like never. But the DIY's will buy 'em like hotcakes. Marketing to the uninformed.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

call Nacho he keen squeeze that stuff good.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

themaster said:


> well It Is Tubular Slip Joint,i Guess Thats A Plus For Some:laughing: No Need To Take It Apart You Just Squeeze It......nice


 Lol


----------

